# Window decals for truck& T-shirts



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I was just wondering if there where window decals and T-shirts for this site cause I would really like to have some if there are. But if not who would we need to talk to so we can get them made ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont know of any decals for this page, I have a local company that i use and they Custom Make My Decals for me?? How about it ADMIN what about a contest to choose a Decal Design for the PH Site. We Could have Some Fun With This, Maybe Post the Pics of entered Designs and Vote on it. I'm Just Sayin.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

BTW, what ever came out of the calender forum?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I never knew anything about it might want to see if chris knows anything but im tryin to make a window decal only problem is I cant draw








, I would really liek any ideas if you or someone else has any thanks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Shirts, coozies and truck decals (and magnets) are coming. Stay tuned.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Shirts, coozies and truck decals (and magnets) are coming. Stay tuned.


:ar15:YEAH BABY!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ebbs, if they come in see if they have a size to fit the prairie dog!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I like it!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris make sure you get one for bar-d's little character running across as well.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Chris make sure you get one for bar-d's little character running across as well.


Thanks Rowdy. bar-d seems to think it's funny to make fun of my little prairie dog playing possum as my avatar. Though I do agree with him, I'd like to see a t-shirt made for him when they're ready too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Shoot yeah, little bar-d would love to have one!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! "Little bar-d" That's too much! He's your mini-me. I'm dying over here! Tears are flowing!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Me and mini-me aims to please.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bar-d, Please tell me you don't have a bald cat named Mr.Wiggles!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No, just a bunch of barn cats named "Get out of the way dangit"


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

let me know, i want in on this also.......would love a truck decal and shirt--affraid someone would steel a magnet.-----be nice to have a mag. just for adverticing that you r a coyote hunter (just remove before parking at wal-mart)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking of a refridgerator magnet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So bar -d when we refer to the "little guy" should we call him mini-him?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Or mini-u?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess it depends, if we are talking to you it would be mini-u, however if I was talking to ebbs for instance i believe it would be mini-him. All this is of course contingent on the fact that mini-me (u) is not a proper noun, in which case it would be mini-me at all times.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hows about mini- bar-d or bar-d mini!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So bar -d when we refer to the "little guy" should we call him mini-him?


That was my point. Mini-him, to others, mini-u to me. Boy this is important stuff ain't it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mini-bar-d sounds like a can of overpriced nuts to me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't get it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry it just touched my funny bone, like a mini-bar in a hotel where they charge you $11.99 for a 2.5oz can of nuts. A bunch of years ago I had my kids in a hotel and I went to get ice and a beverage when I came back they had eaten $54 dollars worth of crap.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry it just touched my funny bone, like a mini-bar in a hotel where they charge you $11.99 for a 2.5oz can of nuts. A bunch of years ago I had my kids in a hotel and I went to get ice and a beverage when I came back they had eaten $54 dollars worth of crap.


Bahahahahahahahaha! How does this apply to Window Decals and T-Shirts? We are REALLY GOOD at getting off task!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the wondering room where topics are not what they seem. WOW THATS A GREAT PRICE !! Where sometimes our focus seems to shift. WOW THATS A GREAT PRICE !! Sorry I am at Staples. Now where was we?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry it just touched my funny bone, like a mini-bar in a hotel where they charge you $11.99 for a 2.5oz can of nuts. A bunch of years ago I had my kids in a hotel and I went to get ice and a beverage when I came back they had eaten $54 dollars worth of crap.


I have been called lots of things in my time but never an overpriced nut.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

How about a velcro patch for my Ranger Hoodie softshell??? Or if someone could send me the digital graphic I could get them made.

Chris C.


----------

